# Seed Banks!



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have heard of these in the past but never really thought about them. Until today. I had to go into town to fax some paperwork. Only place to do it is the public library. As I'm waiting for the conformation to come back I was browsing around and then I saw it. The town seed bank. A whole cabinet of seed packets, all of them heirloom varieties! I figured they were selling them and was told no, you "check them out" Huh? How do you check out seeds?! The way it works is you use your library card to take home as many packets as you want. You make a verbal agreement with the seed bank to return some of the seeds you end up with from your crop. Pretty cool in my opinion! I didn't want to be too greedy so I only took 6 packets.

Ozark pink tomatoes
Omar Lebanese giant tomatoes
Little marvel peas
Bulgarian giant leeks
Florence fennel
Echinacea purpurea

What an amazing resource. I can use this bank to try new varieties and establish some nice perennial herbs as well. I am also going to do my best to pay it back with seeds and add new varieties of heirlooms that I aquire elsewhere. You should definitely check your local area to see if there is a similar seed bank to use.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I have heard of these in the past but never really thought about them. Until today. I had to go into town to fax some paperwork. Only place to do it is the public library. As I'm waiting for the conformation to come back I was browsing around and then I saw it. The town seed bank. A whole cabinet of seed packets, all of them heirloom varieties! I figured they were selling them and was told no, you "check them out" Huh? How do you check out seeds?! The way it works is you use your library card to take home as many packets as you want. You make a verbal agreement with the seed bank to return some of the seeds you end up with from your crop. Pretty cool in my opinion! I didn't want to be too greedy so I only took 6 packets.
> 
> Ozark pink tomatoes
> Omar Lebanese giant tomatoes
> ...


Sounds cool. I didn't realize that was a library service.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My library has them too. They treat it like a book and it shows up as loaned book for a couple of weeks then disappears. ????? But they are the right price.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I bought an heirloom seed vault from prepper pantry. Much easier lol.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> I bought an heirloom seed vault from prepper pantry. Much easier lol.


That's well and good. I have one from forum member desert marine. I keep it as insurance. this is a way to hone your growing skills though... learn what works for you and find out what works well in your area before shtf. Same principle as a dull knife or an unloaded gun.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I love this idea of the community getting involved with the seed banks. I'm a "frequent flyer" at the library in the next town over.
I think I'll mention this idea to them. (Screw Manzonto...or whatever their name is).
You can order Heirloom "Seed Banks" from several seed companies.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> That's well and good. I have one from forum member desert marine. I keep it as insurance. this is a way to hone your growing skills though... learn what works for you and find out what works well in your area before shtf. Same principle as a dull knife or an unloaded gun.


I was just being funny, I know the benefit of doing things yourself.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This is interesting...
I may have a reason to visit my local library now. This may very well exist since my town was fairly small up until the last 5 years or so.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I think there are clubs and farmers markets that do this as well. However, I've heard that it is illegal in some places.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

When I Googled my town and "seed bank" the top responses came back with links to medical marijuana growers and the like. Not quite the seeds or plants I'd want. As always be careful out there folks.


----------



## Matt (Feb 19, 2015)

I've been to a seed trading day held in a place I once lived. It was really good. People just bring in seeds they have collected and you can take what you want, with the agreement being to come back next year with your own seeds to share. 

I would like to set this up in my local area because as far as I can see it is not done. Saving seeds makes sense. I'm just learning to garden but I got a good book on how to save the seeds so I can help out.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Really cool idea. I'd feel better if my library kept a heirloom seed bank. Think I'll ask them about it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Matt said:


> I've been to a seed trading day held in a place I once lived. It was really good. People just bring in seeds they have collected and you can take what you want, with the agreement being to come back next year with your own seeds to share.
> 
> I would like to set this up in my local area because as far as I can see it is not done. Saving seeds makes sense. I'm just learning to garden but I got a good book on how to save the seeds so I can help out.


Nice radio website Matt, maybe you can start a thread on Communication Devices? It is a weak spot in our preparations. We also have some HAM's on the Forum. FYI
Thanks
Slip


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice, I just received some special tomatoe seeds for the wife, they taste like cucumbers?
Will check into seed banks around here.


----------



## Matt (Feb 19, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Nice radio website Matt, maybe you can start a thread on Communication Devices? It is a weak spot in our preparations. We also have some HAM's on the Forum. FYI
> Thanks
> Slip


Hey Slip, thank you, I certainly will. It is a passion for me and I know WAY too much about it (says my wife)!:bow:

About seeds - have any of you ever started a seed library yourselves? My local library has zero ideas for me...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Matt said:


> Hey Slip, thank you, I certainly will. It is a passion for me and I know WAY too much about it (says my wife)!:bow:
> 
> About seeds - have any of you ever started a seed library yourselves? My local library has zero ideas for me...


We have our own seed stores. Some are from last years crop, some are store bought and some long term seeds we bought from a reputable seed provider. I can't remember where we got them. Patriot Supply maybe?

Anyhow, I would say that the last few years, our seed to fruit ratio is probably 75% or better. It seems we lose some every year but overall I'm happy with our system.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Might try the local college agriculture departments too. I know there's some of that going on at places I've been.

I'm looking forward to trying my first self-saved seeds here in a month or so...


----------

